# Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €



## sOuCe (26. Juni 2009)

*Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

hey!
hab mich nun doch entschlossen, aufgrund vieler ratschläge, ein heimkinosystem (nicht-aktiv) mit einem av-receiver zu nehmen.

soll den aktiven system (z.b teufel conecept magnun pe) überlegen sein.

jetzt ist meine frage:
welches könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

ich wollte das teufel kompakt 30 nehmen für 130 €?
ist das ne gute entscheidung oder gibts noch was besseres in der preisklasse bis 150 € für die boxen.

und das dann an nen passenden receiver schließen.
welchem empehelt ihr mir da?
was haltet ihr z.b von dem yamaha rx-v 363?
falls nicht, dann bitte andere vorschläge.

das ganze kommt dann an meinen panasonic tx p 42 x 10.

und dann könnt ich später an den reiceiver auch noch nen blu-ray player schließen oder? dann würde tv + blu-ray palyer dadrüber laufen.


okay jetzt brauch ich eure hilfe entsprechen der 2 komponenten.


danke schonmal 
gruß!
*
*


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Also neu kannste nen Receiver in der Preisklasse schonmal vergessen. Du kannst dich aber mal auf lauer legen ob du in der Bucht was findest. Da ist zum Beispiel neulich erst nen Denon A1XVA für knapp über 100€ weggegangen also da kann mal richtig schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Sash (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

für nen anständigen receiver rechne mal mit locker 250-300€ alleine. boxen dazu 400-600€ von teufel.. wenn du was für 300 findest, alles zusammen ist es entweder schrott oder gebraucht/alt. spar lieber noch etwas und hol dir was anständiges, nen receiver mit hdmi usw.. denon ist da zb ne gute marke.


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Sash schrieb:


> für nen anständigen receiver rechne mal mit locker 250-300€ alleine. boxen dazu 400-600€ von teufel.. wenn du was für 300 findest, alles zusammen ist es entweder schrott oder gebraucht/alt. spar lieber noch etwas und hol dir was anständiges, nen receiver mit hdmi usw.. denon ist da zb ne gute marke.



Wieso von Teufel?? So ein gelaber -.- Als ob Teufel hier das non-plus ultra ist, typisches Fanboy Gerede. Für 300 € gibts in der Richtung nicht wirklich etwas, außer eben gebrauchtes Zeug...


----------



## Witcher (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Wobei man sagen muss das gebraucht nicht immer gleich schlecht heist, in der Bucht findet man wirklich gute sachen zum kleinen Preis. Oder du sparst halt noch ein bisschen und holst dir was richtiges.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

also, für 130-150€ gibt es schon einen für DEN preis guten receiver von JVC: JVC RX-5062 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

dazu dann für den rest des budgets ein 5.1-set von teufel, das man aktiv oder passiv verwenden kann. das wäre in der summe für die 300€ schon wirklich ein gutes system, wenn man vorher nur irgendwelche 20€-boxen (also pro stück) gewohnt war. und wenn man dann mal wieder was geld hat, holt man sich halt bessere boxen.

nicht jeder ist "hifiniveau" gewohnt oder will das überhaupt - so eine zusammenstellung ist viel viel besser als "nix", und auf jeden fall deutlich besser als irgendwelche billig-komplettanlagen "DVDplayer mit einbautem decoder und anschluss für die mitgelieferten boxen für 200€", die es ja auch gibt...


----------



## > Devil-X < (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, für 130-150€ gibt es schon einen für DEN preis guten receiver von JVC: JVC RX-5062 5.1 A/V-Receiver silber Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> dazu dann für den rest des budgets ein 5.1-set von teufel, das man aktiv oder passiv verwenden kann. das wäre in der summe für die 300€ schon wirklich ein gutes system, wenn man vorher nur irgendwelche 20€-boxen (also pro stück) gewohnt war. und wenn man dann mal wieder was geld hat, holt man sich halt bessere boxen.
> 
> nicht jeder ist "hifiniveau" gewohnt oder will das überhaupt - so eine zusammenstellung ist viel viel besser als "nix", und auf jeden fall deutlich besser als irgendwelche billig-komplettanlagen "DVDplayer mit einbautem decoder und anschluss für die mitgelieferten boxen für 200€", die es ja auch gibt...



Lesen... er will ein System, welches den aktiven wie Cempe überlegen ist, was für den Preis zwar nicht machbar ist, aber das sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Lesen... er will ein System, welches den aktiven wie Cempe überlegen ist, was für den Preis zwar nicht machbar ist, aber das sei mal dahingestellt.


 also, erstens wollte ich nur stimmen von anspruchvolleren leuten widersprechen, die meinen, dass 5.1 per reciver für nur 300€ GAR nicht "sinnvoll" geht, und zweitens denke ich schon, dass ein 150€ receiver und dann halt "nur" 150€-teufelboxen klanglich an die ConeceptE ME rankommen. nicht ganz so gut, aber fast. die werden bestimmt nicht VIEL anders klingen. 

ich weiß nur nicht, ob teufel da zur zeit was passendes hat. früher gab es ja das conceptE "normal" für 150€ oider sogar weniger.


aber er will halt nen receiver, und nur das ConceptE oder so nutzt ja nix ohne receiver/decoder...  außer nur für den PC.


----------



## Sash (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Wieso von Teufel?? So ein gelaber -.- Als ob Teufel hier das non-plus ultra ist, typisches Fanboy Gerede. Für 300 € gibts in der Richtung nicht wirklich etwas, außer eben gebrauchtes Zeug...


 vielleicht aber auch nur deshalb weil teufel vom preis her top ist? ausser aldi zeugs fällt mir da nicht viel ein was billig ist und auch noch quali bietet. zudem wurde so gut wie JEDES teufel system von fast allen zeitschriften als preis/leistungs testsieger hingestellt. nicht von mir.

und wie gesagt, entweder gebraucht oder spar dir mehr geld zusammen.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Canton Movie Reihe? Oder vieleicht doch gebrauchte Boxen? >.<


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Dann spare dir mal bissl mehr Geld zusammen und kauf dir was anständiges!
Für 300€ wirst du nichts kriegen was sich nur annähernd gut anhört! Und von so einem Sche.ß Jvc Receiver lass mal ganz schnell die Finger, nur noch Denver Heimkinosystem ausm MediaMarkt für 99€ sind schlechter!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dann spare dir mal bissl mehr Geld zusammen und kauf dir was anständiges!
> Für 300€ wirst du nichts kriegen was sich nur annähernd gut anhört! Und von so einem Sche.ß Jvc Receiver lass mal ganz schnell die Finger, nur noch Denver Heimkinosystem ausm MediaMarkt für 99€ sind schlechter!


sorry, aber das ist genau so unsinn (scheinbar grad ne crackpfeife gequarzt  ) wie "opel is mist, kauf nen mercedes". natürlich gibt es bessere hersteller als JVC, aber wenn er nunmal nicht mehr geld hat, is der JCV für sein geld echt völlig o.k. und klingt auf keinen fall beschissen. ich würd sogar behaupten, dass ein normalkonsument nicht merkt, ob an 5.1 boxen für 300-600€ ein 150€ JVC oder ein 400€ onkyo, yamaha oder was auch immer hängt.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Eigentlich ist beim Amp nur die Verarbeitung wichtig, einer für 300€ klingt nicht besser als eine für 200€, denn er verstärkt das Signal nur und es wäre fatal für die Elektronik, wenn Bauteile so stark verzerren würden. Es gibt natürlich immer Ausnahmen, wie z.B. ein alter Löwe Verstärker, der klingt sogar, irgendwas "klingt" bei dem, sprich er ist wahrscheinlich defekt, aber mei, ich nutze das Gerät eh nicht mehr...


Kauf dir ruhig das Teil von JVC, sofern es "moderne" Anschlüsse und Funktionen hat, passt das Teil. Teurere Geräte unterscheiden sich in der Regel nur durch mehr Anschlüsse und bessere Funktionen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Herbboy schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist genau so unsinn (scheinbar grad ne crackpfeife gequarzt  ) wie "opel is mist, kauf nen mercedes". natürlich gibt es bessere hersteller als JVC, aber wenn er nunmal nicht mehr geld hat, is der JCV für sein geld echt völlig o.k. und klingt auf keinen fall beschissen. ich würd sogar behaupten, dass ein normalkonsument nicht merkt, ob an 5.1 boxen für 300-600€ ein 150€ JVC oder ein 400€ onkyo, yamaha oder was auch immer hängt.



Höe mal zu mein Freund, solltest du mich nochmal beschuldigen Drogen zu nehmen dann ist was los!
Dein Beitrag wird auf jedenfall gemeldet werden das verspreche ich dir!
Davon mal abgesehen ist der Unterschied 100%ig vernehmbar nur du hast einfach anscheinend nicht das Gehör dafür...sonst würdest du so einen Mist nicht einem der nicht sone Ahnung hat erzählen...ich kann gerne mal ne Hi-fi Test Zeitschrift einscannen und dir die Artikel über fast jeden Jvc Receiver zeigen wo diese Klanglich die letzten Plätze belegen!


----------



## Klutten (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@ Herbboy

Auch wenn ein provokanter Nickname manchmal eben auch etwaige Kommentare anzieht, wäre es nett so eine Äußerung zu unterlassen. Auch durch den Zwinker-Smiley kann sich der angesprochene beleidigt fühlen. Achte also bitte darauf.

Danke und btt.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@$.Crackpipeboy.$:

Dann erklär doch mal, wie der Klangunterschied zustande kommt. Am besten mit Messungen (Oszi+Frequenzgenerator), dann wirst du selbst sehen, dass es kaum Unterschiede gibt, es gibt zwar minimale (unterschiedliche Dimensionierung des Zobelglieds usw.), aber die lassen sich nunmal nicht hören. 

Nur weil Hifi Zeitschriften das sagen, muss es noch lange nicht stimmen, die verdienen ihr Geld auch nicht durch den Verkauf der Zeitschrift oder Werbung, die Hersteller, die die Geräte zur Verfügung stellen, wollen halt auch gewisse Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



rebel4life schrieb:


> @$.Crackpipeboy.$:
> 
> Dann erklär doch mal, wie der Klangunterschied zustande kommt. Am besten mit Messungen (Oszi+Frequenzgenerator), dann wirst du selbst sehen, dass es kaum Unterschiede gibt, es gibt zwar minimale (unterschiedliche Dimensionierung des Zobelglieds usw.), aber die lassen sich nunmal nicht hören.
> 
> Nur weil Hifi Zeitschriften das sagen, muss es noch lange nicht stimmen, die verdienen ihr Geld auch nicht durch den Verkauf der Zeitschrift oder Werbung, die Hersteller, die die Geräte zur Verfügung stellen, wollen halt auch gewisse Ergebnisse sehen.



Es geht nicht nur um Fachzeitschriften, sondern um Erfahrungswerte die ich in den letzten sechs Jahren bei der Promarkt Handels GmbH gemacht habe und die man nicht mit Unwissen wegreden kann ganz einfach mal.
Das ein 250€ Denon Receiver sich nicht 1000 mal besser als ein 300€ Jvc Receiver anhört ist ja klar, dennoch ist die Güte der beiden Fabrikate einfach mal ein riesen Unteschied.
Denn nicht nur der Klang sondern auch der Rest muss stimmen wie du ja Wissen wirst.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

an alle, mäßigt euch, hier wird ganz normal diskutiert - oder gar nicht.

zum thema: freilich ist die güte ein wichtiges thema:
das beginnt bei einer stabilen, pegelfesten und störungsfreien stromversorgung, geht über eine kurze signalverarbeitung, bis hin zu ordentlich dimensionierten und neutral klingenden diskreten endstufen.

schraubt mal ein gescheites gerät auf, da erlebt man teilweise echt das ein oder andere wunder: kupfer-innenauskleidung gegen interferenzen, getrennte stromversorgung für stufen und elektronik, usw.
ich könnte mich immer totlachen wenn so ein rul0r-pioneer avr mit 7*120watt daherkommt und die gesamtleistungsaufnahme des gerätes bei 250watt liegt. 

zum nächsten thema: die mehrkanal avr haben heutzutage schon einen verdammt guten klang, und das auch im stereo-betrieb.
meine ersten beiden geräte (onkyo habichvergessen und denon 3200) hatten da echt noch probleme, mein 3806 spielt meinen ollen denon pma720 (völlig ohne elektronik) locker an die wand.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Sash schrieb:


> vielleicht aber auch nur deshalb weil teufel vom preis her top ist? ausser aldi zeugs fällt mir da nicht viel ein was billig ist und auch noch quali bietet. zudem wurde so gut wie JEDES teufel system von fast allen zeitschriften als preis/leistungs testsieger hingestellt. nicht von mir.
> 
> und wie gesagt, entweder gebraucht oder spar dir mehr geld zusammen.



Schon mal was von Edifier gehört?? die klatschen auch das Cempe mühelos weg. Es gibt zwar nicht viel, aber es gobt schon Konkurrenz für teufel.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*




Klutten schrieb:


> @ Herbboy
> 
> Auch wenn ein provokanter Nickname manchmal eben auch etwaige Kommentare anzieht, wäre es nett so eine Äußerung zu unterlassen. Auch durch den Zwinker-Smiley kann sich der angesprochene beleidigt fühlen. Achte also bitte darauf.
> 
> Danke und btt.


 

Ja sorry, tut mir leid. Aber ich kann ja nicht ahnen, dass jemand mit SO einem Nick sich durch nen eindeutig als scherzhaft markierten Nick-bezogenen Spruch auch noch beleidigt fühlt...  

Ich versuch es zu vermeiden, wobei bisher in meiner langen Zeit (bin ja auch seit ein paar Jahren Mod bei pcgames) noch nie jemand nen Nick-Scherz in den falschen Hals bekommen hat... 

sorry @ crackpipe   


@topic: wie gesagt, klar gibt es unterschiede, aber du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass der JVC schrott ist oder so. es geht ja nicht ein ein komplettsystem MIT boxen für 150€ oder so, und selbst da kenn ich ne menge leute, die von so was schon begeister sind, weil sie ganz einfach nix besseres gewohnt sind.  

Hier geht es um jemanden, der nur 300€ ausgeben kann/will. da is der JVC echt völlig o.k., vor allem wirst du die eigenschaften eines GUTEN Receivers auch erst mit guten Boxen sinnvoll merken, und dass er erst auf +1000€ sparen soll, kann man hier natürlich nicht ernsthaft verlangen...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Edifier gehört?? die klatschen auch das Cempe mühelos weg. Es gibt zwar nicht viel, aber es gobt schon Konkurrenz für teufel.



zur erinnerung: china-ware.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> rul0r-pioneer avr mit 7*120watt daherkommt und die gesamtleistungsaufnahme des gerätes bei 250watt liegt.



Er muss die Leistung von 120W ja auch nicht an allen Ausgängen gleichzeitig liefern können, aber selbst das wäre durch entsprechend dimensionierte Kondensatoren (kurzzeitig) möglich, das geht dann aber eher in den PMPO Bereich. 

Für solche Sachen gibt es auch art Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnungen, bei "großen" Elektroinstallationen (Großbetrieb) wären bei den vielen Maschinen Leiterquerschnitte auf den Kabelpritschen notwendig, die von den Kosten her nicht tragbar wären, deshalb geht man her und berechnet die Querschnitte nach speziellen Formeln und bezieht dabei ein, dass z.B. ein Gerät nicht läuft, wenn ein anderes Gerät läuft, dadurch kann man sich viel sparen. Ähnliches wird auch bei Verstärkern gemacht, denn nur in den wenigsten Fällen braucht man auf allen Kanälen eine solche Leistung. Ein 250VA Trafo ist schon ein Klotz, wenn man den nötigen Trafo für 840VA anschaut, dann wird einem klar, dass sowas schlichtweg unsinnig wäre, denn dieser kostet allein schon mehr als 100€ und wiegt mehrere Kilogramm, ein Schaltnetzteil ist dann bei diesen Leistungen wieder interessant...

Edit:

@*Stormbringer:
*Rat mal wo die meisten Bauteile für Verstärker, Receiver, Fernseher oder auch mp3player herkommen? Bzw. wo diese produziert werden? >.<

So gut wie alle Elektronikbauteile kommen aus dem asiatischen Raum, wenn man das alles in Deutschland produzieren würde, wären die Geräte ziemlich teuer...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja sorry, tut mir leid. Aber ich kann ja nicht ahnen, dass jemand mit SO einem Nick sich durch nen eindeutig als scherzhaft markierten Nick-bezogenen Spruch auch noch beleidigt fühlt...
> 
> Ich versuch es zu vermeiden, wobei bisher in meiner langen Zeit (bin ja auch seit ein paar Jahren Mod bei pcgames) noch nie jemand nen Nick-Scherz in den falschen Hals bekommen hat...
> 
> ...



Es sagt ja auch niemand das er 1000€ ausgeben soll, aber ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das Jvc Receiver mehrere male mehr in die Reparatur geschickt werden als alle anderen Fabrikate die mir spontan einfallen.(Ausnahme Denver...oder generell Komplettsysteme)
Wenn er nen günstigen Yamaha nehmen würde und ne Teufel Concept M PE...wäre er als Einsteiger voll Bedient.
Du sagst ja selber das ne Menge nichts besseres gewohnt sind, er wird in der Tat nicht mehr benötigen aber genauso wie man nicht verlangen kann das er 1000€ ausgibt kann man nicht verlangen das er sich Jvc Mist ins haus holt, denn er will ja vielleicht länger Freude daran haben...und da rate ich ihn persöhnlich aufgrund meiner sechsjährigen Erfahrung einfach mal von Jvc ab.
Nicht mehr,...Nicht weniger!


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Rat mal wo die meisten Bauteile für Verstärker, Receiver, Fernseher oder auch mp3player herkommen? Bzw. wo diese produziert werden? >.<
> 
> So gut wie alle Elektronikbauteile kommen aus dem asiatischen Raum, wenn man das alles in Deutschland produzieren würde, wären die Geräte ziemlich teuer...



mir ist das durchaus klar, aber wenn ich schon kohle ausgebe, dann doch lieber für was nicht-chinesisches...

@pipeboy: jetzt reite mal nicht auf deiner langjährigen erfahrung eines elektro-"fach"markts rum. 
da wird man sowieso nicht beraten, sondern bekommt als ahnungsloser kunde nur das aufgedrückt, was zufällig gerade auf lager ist. 
(widerrede zwecklos  )


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> aber ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das Jvc Receiver mehrere male mehr in die Reparatur geschickt werden als alle anderen Fabrikate die mir spontan einfallen....
> 
> und da rate ich ihn persöhnlich aufgrund meiner sechsjährigen Erfahrung einfach mal von Jvc ab.
> Nicht mehr,...Nicht weniger!


 o.k - kaputtgehen ist natürlich wieder was anderes. dazu kann ich nix sagen, ich kenne mit meinen 34 jahren niemanden, der überhaupt jemals nen verstärker innerhalb der ersten paar jahre zur reparatur bringen musste...  ^^  was ich meinte war, dass man klanglich durchaus zu dem greifen kann. 50€ für nen yamaha wäre natürlich besser, das is auch klar.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> mir ist das durchaus klar, aber wenn ich schon kohle ausgebe, dann doch lieber für was nicht-chinesisches...
> 
> @pipeboy: jetzt reite mal nicht auf deiner langjährigen erfahrung eines elektro-"fach"markts rum.
> da wird man sowieso nicht beraten, sondern bekommt als ahnungsloser kunde nur das aufgedrückt, was zufällig gerade auf lager ist.
> (widerrede zwecklos  )



Was erzählst du denn fürn ...... ? Du kannst doch deine MediaMarkt Mentalitätserfahrung nicht auf mein Fundiertes Wissen projezieren...Ausserdem lies mal bitte den Text nochmal von mir durch, dann wirst du feststellen dass deine Aussage nichts mit der von mir eingebrachten Erfahrung zu tun hat.
Ausserdem bin ich nicht einer von denen der Probiert jemanden was aufzuschwatzen...sonst würde ich ja sagen nimm den Jvc...ist aber auch zuviel OT.

Und nur so nebenbei...mit die besten Geräte kommen ausm Asiatischen Raum...siehe Denon,Onkyo...


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Himmel was is denn hier los...

Also, erstmal ist der JVC-Ramsch einfach nur Plunder, audiophil ist da nichts. Aber ein Receiver oder Verstärker klingt NICHT! Das ist ein Aberglaube. Auch wenn Crackpipeboy in einem Elektromarkt gearbeitet hat, das einzige was du dort wahrscheinlich gehört hast ist die Einstellung des Denon. Wenn ein Verstärker klingt ist irgendwie was nicht ganz ok mit dem Gerät.

@Stormbringer: Ja, das ist ein Chinahersteller, und?? Was ist denn das für eine sinnfreie Bemerkung?? Teufel stellt sein Zeug in China her, Mercedes bezieht seine Teile bestimmt auch zu einem Teil aus China. Da wird halt nur der Name darauf geschrieben und gut. Zudem wette ich, dass du das Edifier noch nie gehört hast....


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Ein Verstärker an sich klingt nicht das stimmt (wäre ja noch schöner). Sehrwohl aber können die Vorstufensektionen gesoundet sein. Zum Beispiel kann dadurch der Mitteltonbereich oder ein sonstiger Frequenzbereich hervorgehoben oder abgesenkt werden. Durch solche Aktionen kann ein Vollverstärker schnell Badewannig klinen oder ähnliches. Darin unterscheiden sich manche Vollverstäker.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ein Verstärker an sich klingt nicht das stimmt (wäre ja noch schöner). Sehrwohl aber können die Vorstufensektionen gesoundet sein. Zum Beispiel kann dadurch der Mitteltonbereich oder ein sonstiger Frequenzbereich hervorgehoben oder abgesenkt werden. Durch solche Aktionen kann ein Vollverstärker schnell Badewannig klinen oder ähnliches. Darin unterscheiden sich manche Vollverstäker.



Stimmt. Aber das machen nur Hersteller wie Bose (hoff ich mal)


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber das machen nur Hersteller wie Bose (hoff ich mal)


Der ganz kleine Onkyo (507 oder so) hat anstallten sich in eine solche Richtung zu bewegen wegen solcher Eingriffe in die Vorverstärkersektion. Denon geht bei manchen Geräten in eine andere Richtung und lässt bei denen den Hochtonbereich seidig erscheinen. Sowas ist auch ein Unterscheidungskriterium. Pioneer nimmt Beispielsweise beim xxxxx (muss mal nachschauen welcher genau es war) den Tieftonbereich zurück um die Pegelfestigkeit zu steigern. Alles noch abseits jeder DSP's.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Endlich mal ein paar anständige Meinungen....


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Was erzählst du denn fürn ...... ? Du kannst doch deine MediaMarkt Mentalitätserfahrung nicht auf mein Fundiertes Wissen projezieren...Ausserdem lies mal bitte den Text nochmal von mir durch, dann wirst du feststellen dass deine Aussage nichts mit der von mir eingebrachten Erfahrung zu tun hat.


ich weiss genau was ich geschrieben habe - in den sogenannten fachmärkten wird man als unvorbereiteter käufer nur verarscht. ist leider so. und jetzt halt dich fest, mit deinem selbstangepriesenen fundierten wissen, welches ich dir persönlich gar nicht in abrede stellen will (hab ich auch nirgends getan), hat das überhauptnix zu tun - aber es ist nun mal so, in den märkten gibts nur drei regeln: sale, sale und sale... und dann hat man anstelle des 50€ teureren denon plötzlich den jvc. 


> Und nur so nebenbei...mit die besten Geräte kommen ausm Asiatischen Raum...siehe Denon,Onkyo...


ach, und ich dachte immer der ganze asiatische raum besteht nur aus china... wieder was gelernt. 
im ernst, ich hab explizit von china gesprochen und nicht von japan, taiwan, etc.
dazu kommt, die wirklich guten hersteller kommen nicht unbedingt aus dem asiatischen raum - aber die angesprochene hardware wird schließlich auch nicht in elektrofachmärkten verkauft.



Devil96 schrieb:


> @Stormbringer: Ja, das ist ein Chinahersteller, und?? Was ist denn das für eine sinnfreie Bemerkung?? Teufel stellt sein Zeug in China her, Mercedes bezieht seine Teile bestimmt auch zu einem Teil aus China. Da wird halt nur der Name darauf geschrieben und gut. Zudem wette ich, dass du das Edifier noch nie gehört hast....



hey, ich bin doch nicht doof. ich sagt nur "wenn ich die wahl habe" - was ist daran falsch? und ja, ich hab das edifier nicht gehört - keines von dem hersteller sogar... wie myriaden andere soundsysteme ebenso - und? 
meine KEF sind leider "made in china" - das hab ich leider zu spät herausgefunden bzw. mutwillig den aufkleber übersehen - passiert mir aber sicher nicht wieder. die iq-serie scheint auch die erste zu sein, die nicht mehr in den heimischen hallen von kef gebaut wird. schade, ist ein dämlicher trend.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber das machen nur Hersteller wie Bose (hoff ich mal)


jain... ein DSP mit parametrischem equalizer macht im eigentlichen sinne nichts anderes. 
trotzdem ist bose... äh...  böse.  

nochwas... kauft euch edifier, kauft euch denon, oder kauft euch jvc... ist mir sowas von egal.


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@strombringer: Also machst du dene Geräteauswahl vom Herstellerland abhängig? Also nein, was fürn Unfug. Wenn ich, bei Edifier (als Beispiel) Ein System für 200 € bekomme, welches ein Teufel system (300 €) überlegen ist, dann nehm ich ja wohl das von Edifier. Außer bau Autos mach ich immer das gleiche, bei Autos muss das Auto die Vier Ringe haben, sonst hol ich mir dass nicht. Wenn ein Mazda fast genauso viel Laune macht wie ein Audi und dabei 3000 € billiger ist, ist mir dass dennoch egal. Meine wahl würde trotzdem auf den Audi fallen.


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> @strombringer: Also machst du dene Geräteauswahl vom Herstellerland abhängig? Also nein, was fürn Unfug. Wenn ich, bei Edifier (als Beispiel) Ein System für 200 € bekomme, welches ein Teufel system (300 €) überlegen ist, dann nehm ich ja wohl das von Edifier. Außer bau Autos mach ich immer das gleiche, bei Autos muss das Auto die Vier Ringe haben, sonst hol ich mir dass nicht. Wenn ein Mazda fast genauso viel Laune macht wie ein Audi und dabei 3000 € billiger ist, ist mir dass dennoch egal. Meine wahl würde trotzdem auf den Audi fallen.



der beitrag ist lustig... ja, gewissermaßen mache ich es davon abhängig. ich möchte gerne möglichst wenig aus china haben.

deine auto-wahl zeigt mir recht eindeutig das du das nachvollziehen kannst.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@ Stormbringer : Du kannst es gefälligst unterlassen mich mit anderen über einen Kamm zu schären!
Ich würde niemals im Leben (ich weiß sowieso nicht was mit dir los ist darum gehts hier gar nicht) nur um Umsatz zu machen den 50€ günstigeren Receiver empfehlen.
Ich weiß nicht wie du dir das Recht rausnehmen kannst dies von mir zu behaupten denn das tust du in deinen Aussagen nämlich deutlichst.Es gibt Ausnahmen und ich bin eine davon.
Frag mal Devil er hat sich auch einen von mir mitempfphlenen Receiver gekauft der Preis und Leistung bedient! Ich hätte auch sagen können nee nimm mal den für 700€ tat ich aber nicht also unterlass hier bitte dein geschwätz als hättest du Ahnung von dem was und wie ich es tuhe.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

*dazwischenhau*

Nu hört doch mal auf euch wie Kindergartenkinder zu benehmen. Sowas ist dem Forum doch nicht würdig . Ich würde mal vorschlagen wir unterlassen das Zugespamme des Threads und gehen BTT :


----------



## rebel4life (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@Stormbringer:

Nur *deutsche* Markenware, oder?


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> @ Stormbringer : Du kannst es gefälligst unterlassen mich mit anderen über einen Kamm zu schären!
> Ich würde niemals im Leben (ich weiß sowieso nicht was mit dir los ist darum gehts hier gar nicht) nur um Umsatz zu machen den 50€ günstigeren Receiver empfehlen.
> Ich weiß nicht wie du dir das Recht rausnehmen kannst dies von mir zu behaupten denn das tust du in deinen Aussagen nämlich deutlichst.Es gibt Ausnahmen und ich bin eine davon.
> Frag mal Devil er hat sich auch einen von mir mitempfphlenen Receiver gekauft der Preis und Leistung bedient! Ich hätte auch sagen können nee nimm mal den für 700€ tat ich aber nicht also unterlass hier bitte dein geschwätz als hättest du Ahnung von dem was und wie ich es tuhe.



hey, komm mal runter, ich hab dich als person nirgends angegriffen.
kann ja sein, das du die eine ausnahme bist - das kann ich freilich nicht wissen.



rebel4life schrieb:


> @Stormbringer:
> 
> Nur *deutsche* Markenware, oder?



davon hab ich ebenfalls nicht gesprochen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Den Wink versuche ich dir (leider erfolglos) schon die ganze zeit zu geben, hast es bis jetzt aber anscheinend nicht verstanden.
Und ja die Mentalität SALE SALE SALE kenn ich auf jedenfall...trifft aber auf mich auf jedenfall nicht zu...vorallem weil ich auch nie (es auch nie würde) in einem MediaMarkt oder Saturn gearbeitet habe!
Wir als damaliges ProMarkt waren einzigartig...und haben jedem Kunden vollen Service geboten inkl. Kaffe und allem drum und dran...ich hatte das Glück im ProMarkt am Kudamm in Berlin zu arbeiten...wir hatten Anlagen für über 50000€ und daher weiß ich auch von was und wovon ich rede...nur das nochmal am Rande.
Aber warum ProMarkt runtergewirtschaftet wurde ist, weil es einfach zu viele MediaMärkte mit SALE SALE SALE gibt und die Menschen nicht mehr wahre Qualität sehen sondern meißt nur Preis!
Das ist auch der Grund für mein jetziges handeln hier und warum ich von SALE SALE SALE ware wie JVC abrate!


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

ja okay. 

es mag aber leute geben, denen der jvc (oder auch kennwood, pioneer und konsorten) einfach ausreicht. ja okay, ich gehör da ja selbst auch nicht dazu, würde es wohl ebensowenig empfehlen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ja okay.
> 
> es mag aber leute geben, denen der jvc (oder auch kennwood, pioneer und konsorten) einfach ausreicht. ja okay, ich gehör da ja selbst auch nicht dazu, würde es wohl ebensowenig empfehlen.



Ich wollte mich hier auch nicht mit dir anpissen musst du verstehen......aber jetzt weißt du ja wenigstens worum es mir geht und hoffe wir schließen jetzt Frieden....


----------



## sOuCe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

oh hier ist ja einiges los 
will mich auch mal wieder zu wort melden:

also receiver sollte nun mal nicht mehr als max. 200 € kosten.
onkyo und yamaha wurde mir des öfteren empfohlen.
also ich bin ein laie und brauche einfach konkrete gerätenamen in dieser preisklasse.

des weiteren dazu dann ein passendes einigermaßen gutes boxensystem.
für 50 % musik und 50 % film/ tv!

dachte da eigentlich an das kompakt 30, da das in dieser preisklasse sehr gut sein soll. besser als das conecept magnun e power edition???

wichtig ist mir auch, dass es halt gut um stereo-musikbetrieb ist.


noch ne frage:
in dieser preisklasse werde ich wohl kaum kabellose boxen mit der gleichen qualität bekommen oder? zumindestens die hinteren beiden??

aber das ist nicht ganz so entscheidend.

so jetzt helft mir weiter und nennt bitte konkrete vorschläge!!

danke euch schonaml sehr für die bisherige hilfe


----------



## rebel4life (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Vergiss kabellos, so ganz kabellos sind die auch nicht - Stromversorgung über Batterien oder einen Netzstecker, beides nicht sonderlich praktisch. Zumal allein schon ordentliche Funkmodule gut 40€ kosten und die sind auch nur für einen Kanal gemacht...


----------



## sOuCe (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

ja vergesst kabellos!!! ich hab nix gesagt.

trotzdem bräcuhte ich noch hilfe wegen boxen und av receiver.


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



sOuCe schrieb:


> ja vergesst kabellos!!! ich hab nix gesagt.
> 
> trotzdem bräcuhte ich noch hilfe wegen boxen und av receiver.



Wie immer die gleiche empfehlung: Entweder aktiv, oder sparen. Ein gescheiten Receiver für U200 € gibts nicht wirklich... Glaub mir, am besten du nimmst die 2te Option, um dir dann was ordentliches zu holen und Jahre spaß zu haben.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Wie immer die gleiche empfehlung: Entweder aktiv, oder sparen. Ein gescheiten Receiver für U200 € gibts nicht wirklich... Glaub mir, am besten du nimmst die 2te Option, um dir dann was ordentliches zu holen und Jahre spaß zu haben.



Amen....


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

naja, so allgemeine aussagen sind nie so ganz astrein... natürlich ist die wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass man mit etwas mehr budget dann auch mehr freude haben wird... aber auch das muss nicht immer zutreffen.

ein kumpel von mir hat seit 5 jahren ein komplettset von sony ( KEINE komplettanlage, sondern set aus einzelkomponenten) mit nem DVDplayer + 5.1 receiver + 5.1 boxenset, damals 500€ (wobei damals allein ein solcher DVD-player ~100€ kam), und der receiver würde heute neu auch keine 200€ mehr kosten, is der hier oder ein vorgänger: Sony STR-DG520B 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

mein kumpel is aber absolut zufrieden, schaut am wochende 1-2 filme in surround und hört viel und gerne auch musik, vor allem liveCDs/DVDs. er hatte davor 10 jahre lang ne stereoanlage mit nem HK verstärker für damals 800-900DM und boxen für damals 600DM stückpreis. 

nicht jeder is halt richtig "audiophil"  


und auch eine firma ist mit sicherheit nicht immer gut oder schlecht. ich bezweifle, dass ein 500-600€ JCV oder kenwood wirklich automatisch schlechter ist als ein 500-600€ von onkyo oder yamaha, nur WEIL der von JVC is. die frage is vielmehr: reicht der person X ganz ALLGEMEIN einer für nur zB 250€ aus, oder wird die person spürbar mehr freude haben, wenn sie noch ein jahr spart und einen für 400€ kauft? alles auch immer mit dem hintergedanken, dass zu einem besseren receiver auch bessere boxen gehören, d.h. das ganz wird dann in der summe nochmal teurer... 

grad im jüngeren alter sind selbst nur 1 monat mehr sparen/warten gefühlte 2 jahre, und selbst 10€ mehr kommen einem vor wie ein vermögen...


----------



## sOuCe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

ja das stimmt schon.
ich mein das teufel boxenset kostet 130 € als b-ware.

und für ~ 200 € werd ich doch nen einigermaßen anstädnigen receiver bekommen oder. kann doch ned sein, dass die erst ab 350 € was taugen.

könnt ihr mir ned mal nen paar tips geben, die in dem preisrahmen liegen?


----------



## Bigzonk (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Hallo
Dann leg 30 Euro drauf und nimm den   Yamaha RX-V 365 silber - Yamaha HiFi Receiver | redcoon Deutschland


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

die alternative zum yammi scheint mir dieser onkyo zu sein: 
Onkyo TX-SR307EB 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Yamaha ist für mich ne Marke, die muss ich nicht haben... lieber n Denon oder ein Onkyo  Denon 1509 taugt viel zum kleinen Preis: Link


----------



## sOuCe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

gut danke. damit kann ich was anfangen.

aber ihr meint mit so nem receiver + kompakt 30 bin ich besser bedient als mit sowas:

Lautsprecher Teufel Concept E 300 Digital

würde ich für 350 € mit diesem 10 % rabatt bekommen mit kabekn und allem.

bei dem anderen set komm ich locker auf den selben preis wenn ned noch mehr. und die boxen des e300 sind doch viel teuerer als die vom komoakt 30.

aber ned besser oder wie?


besonders weil ich es ja ned nur im 5.1 betrieb benutze sondern auch viel im normalen tv und sehr sehr viel im musikbetrieb.


----------



## > Devil-X < (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Bei sehr vielen Musikgenuss sind Brüllwürfel nichts. Aber muss jeder selber wissen... aber die kleinen scheißer, also fast eine Zumutung. Aber das E 300 Digital reicht...


----------



## sOuCe (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Bei sehr vielen Musikgenuss sind Brüllwürfel nichts. Aber muss jeder selber wissen... aber die kleinen scheißer, also fast eine Zumutung. Aber das E 300 Digital reicht...



was meinst du mit kleinen scheißern? die boxen vom kompakt 30?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



sOuCe schrieb:


> gut danke. damit kann ich was anfangen.
> 
> aber ihr meint mit so nem receiver + kompakt 30 bin ich besser bedient als mit sowas:
> 
> ...



ähm... das würde ich einem einsteiger empfehlen:
Heimkino-Set Theater 1: Klassiker mit neuer Technik von Lautsprecher Teufel

und ja, ich weiss das es den rahmen sprengt. das kompakt 30 ist keine empfehlung wert.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ähm... das würde ich einem einsteiger empfehlen:
> Heimkino-Set Theater 1: Klassiker mit neuer Technik von Lautsprecher Teufel
> 
> und ja, ich weiss das es den rahmen sprengt. das kompakt 30 ist keine empfehlung wert.



Selbst Leute mit mehr Geschmack kommen bei dem Set voll auf ihre kosten.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Selbst Leute mit mehr Geschmack kommen bei dem Set voll auf ihre kosten.



nuja, schwächen in der musikwiederabe inklusive. 
ein bekannter von mir hat das system - stärken eindeutig im HT bereich - musik leider etwas dünn.

ich will gar nicht wissen wie sich musik auf dem compact 30 anhört.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> nuja, schwächen in der musikwiederabe inklusive.
> ein bekannter von mir hat das system - stärken eindeutig im HT bereich - musik leider etwas dünn.
> 
> ich will gar nicht wissen wie sich musik auf dem compact 30 anhört.



Ja es gibt auch schwächen...wobei es für einen Anfänger ein sehr ausgewachsenes System ist...ich weiß noch wie ich damals angefangen hab...oh man das ist über 10 Jahre her glaube ich...mit nem Panasonic Receiver und nem 5.1 Jensen Sytem für 210 öcken...das war damals für mich der Hammer, da hätte ich mir ein Theater Set gewünscht....


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Juni 2009)

das ist natürlich korrekt. 



sOuCe schrieb:


> ... würde ich für 350 € mit diesem 10 % rabatt bekommen mit kabeln und allem.



was für 10% rabatt meinst du eigentlich?


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



sOuCe schrieb:


> was meinst du mit kleinen scheißern? die boxen vom kompakt 30?



Alle beide. Das sind Boxen für den Pc, für s Heimkino ist das Müll. Entweder einmal richtig oder sein lassen. Das angesprochene Theater 1 ist aber ne Empfehlung wert, wie Stormbringer angesprochen hat gibts bei den Teufelsets eine Musikschwäche inklusive.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Alle beide. Das sind Boxen für den Pc, für s Heimkino ist das Müll. Entweder einmal richtig oder sein lassen. Das angesprochene Theater 1 ist aber ne Empfehlung wert, wie Stormbringer angesprochen hat gibts bei den Teufelsets eine Musikschwäche inklusive.



Diese Pauschalisierungen gehen mir sowas von auf die Nüsse. Wieso sollen die Theater 1 Boxen inkl. einem z.B. Denon 1709 fürs Heimkino nicht taugen? Weil sie keine 1500€ kosten? Weil es nur Satelliten sind?
Deiner Meinung nach sollen also alle die sich kein Set für mehrere Tausend Euro leisten können erst garnicht an Sorround Sound denken? Du bist ja echt ein Kenner.
Außerdem sind die Theater 1 technisch wirklich top, auch mit Rear Dipol Lautsprecher (umschaltbar) und guten Werten. Die Satelliten haben 130er Lautsprecher und Center mit Hochtonhorn, mit dem CEMEP eigentlich garnicht zu vergleichen. Ich finde den Preis für die Leistung echt top, und Sätze wie "die taugen beide nix" triefen vor Arroganz.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

hast du den thread mal genau gelesen?
mit "ungeeignet" wurde das compact 30 und das ce digital bezeichnet. das von dir angesprochene theater 1 wurde sowohl von devil als auch von mir als geeignet bezeichnet (mit schwäche in musik).



> Diese Pauschalisierungen gehen mir sowas von auf die Nüsse


und nochwas... mäßige deinen ton. mit solchen sprüchen kommst du hier nicht weit.


----------



## uuodan (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Wer behauptet, Denon sei preiswert und biete ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, muss unheimlich viel Wissen haben.


----------



## Kadauz (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Ok, dann hab ich das Misverstanden. Sorry

Zu Denon: Ich habe meinem Vater letzte Woche den Denon 1709 für 275€ bestellt. Wenn das kein gutes P/L Verhältnis ist, dann weiß ich aber auch nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

Mal ne Info: Das Theater 1 hat ne Hochtonkalotte und KEIN Horn! Kannst dir ja mal den Unterschied zwischen Horn und Kalotte angucken (vergleiche mal Klipsch und zB Canton ).


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



uuodan schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, Denon sei preiswert und biete ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis, muss unheimlich viel Wissen haben.



bei denon steht die leistung im vordergrund.



Kadauz schrieb:


> Ok, dann hab ich das Misverstanden. Sorry
> 
> Zu Denon: Ich habe meinem Vater letzte Woche den Denon 1709 für 275€ bestellt. Wenn das kein gutes P/L Verhältnis ist, dann weiß ich aber auch nicht.



guter preis.



nfsgame schrieb:


> Mal ne Info: Das Theater 1 hat ne Hochtonkalotte und KEIN Horn! Kannst dir ja mal den Unterschied zwischen Horn und Kalotte angucken (vergleiche mal Klipsch und zB Canton ).



ein horn ist nicht die antwort auf alle fragen. der mehrzahl gefällt der klang nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

@Kadauz: Eben, wie geschrieben ging es ´bei meinem Thread um die kleinen Compakt 30, nicht ums Theater 1, welches für (glaub ich?) aktuell für 400€ im Angebot ist und damit ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bietet, also sollte man etwas genauer lesen  
Der Denon 1709 (ich hab de 1909) ist gut, insbesondere zu dem Preis. 

@stormbringer: Das mit dem Horn ist so eine Sache, insebsondere die aktuellen Klipsch(hörner) sind gut entwickelt, damit sie nicht zu aufdringlich klingen. Mittlerweile klingen die mindestens genauso gut wie Kalotten.


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*

devil, bei lautsprechern ist es noch schlimmer als bei autos... geschmack muss und wird den ausschlag geben.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> devil, bei lautsprechern ist es noch schlimmer als bei autos... geschmack muss und wird den ausschlag geben.



Jap, Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Mal was anderes: wieso hast du auf deiner Hersteller Blacklist Samsung aufgeführt??


----------



## nfsgame (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ein horn ist nicht die antwort auf alle fragen. der mehrzahl gefällt der klang nicht.


Das bezug sich auf den einen Post von Kadauz der geschreiben hatte das das Theater 1 auf eine Hornkonstruktion im HT-Bereich zurückgreift .


----------



## Stormbringer (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Jap, Geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. Mal was anderes: wieso hast du auf deiner Hersteller Blacklist Samsung aufgeführt??



ein viermal umgetauschter tft... und mittendrine haben sie mal die adressaufkleber verwechselt und mir ein völlig anderes gerät zugesand. dazu noch zwei defekte f1. seltsame regelautomatiken in lcd-tv's.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimkino-System (mit AV-Receiver) für max. 300 €*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> ein viermal umgetauschter tft... und mittendrine haben sie mal die adressaufkleber verwechselt und mir ein völlig anderes gerät zugesand. dazu noch zwei defekte f1. seltsame regelautomatiken in lcd-tv's.



Heftig ^^, Ich hab bei Samsung nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, aber wie das eben so ist...


----------

